# Please Help Me Identify My Bike.



## DaughterofIronHorse (Jul 28, 2016)

I was originally told that it was a Japanese Kofu Minato, but my father and I did sum research and found out that there is no such bike. Does anyone have any ideas on what this bike really is?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 28, 2016)

I was thinking Japanese also.


----------



## Iron Horse (Jul 28, 2016)

I/we believe it is Japanese. I just can't find ANY information on either name which was given to me. The original rims were almost half again as wide as what is currently on it when we bought it. I also believe they might have been 28 inch wheels or there abouts. The original rims were toast and gotten rid of by the previous owner, and various parts of other bikes were put on to make the bike "complete" for selling at a swap meet. My daughter would like to find out any information any one might have about this bike so that perhaps she can source appropriate parts for originality or as close as possible. 
Any help for would be gratefully appreciated. She is in high school and has won a trophy for a rebuild she did on a Schwinn Fairlady, so I am thrilled she was entertained enough to take on another project.
Proud father!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm no help; but, I want to say Welcome! LISA. Hang in there... Some info will come. Maybe post in lightweight section?


----------



## Ryan B (Jul 31, 2016)

That crank looks exactly like my 1966 triumph, a Raleigh built 3 speed


----------

